# Multiple or single filter outlet into 125g tank?



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

In my new 125 I'm installing two filters: an Eheim 2028 driving a UV sterilizer; and a Fluval 304 driving a DIY CO2 reactor.

My question is whether it's better to have each filter have it's own output at different parts of the tank (better circulation), or to 'T' both filters into a single outlet (less tubes in the tank).


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I'd say don't combine the outputs of the 2 filters and make sure that the intakes are close to the bottom and the outflows close to the surface.

Also - it may be a good idea to cross the in- and outflow of the filters. Something like this: The Fluval intake in the lower left corner and the outflow in the top right. The Eheim would intake in the lower right and discharge in the top left.

I assume you will install the filter canisters under the tank. If so then the combined flow of the 2 filters will be only about 2 times your tank volume due to the hydrostatic head. That may not be enough circulation. When everything is up and running check the temperature in the tank by touching the glass close to the surface and close to the gravel (front, back, sides). If the temperature differs you need more or better flow. The flow may not be bad in the beginning but become a problem later when the plants get dense.

--Nikolay


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

The other way you can do temperatures at different levels is to actually have two thermometers. I've got on low on the right and one high on the left in my tank...


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

niko,
Great point on crossing the filter flows. Of course now I need to buy another length of hose since I have the filters located at opposite ends of the stand.

I actually will have dual heaters in the tank once the weather cools off to warrant it. The tank came with a 250w Pro-Heat II titanium heater and I'll be geting another one once the Fall temperatures arrive. In the end I'll have one heater located near each filter intake.

In the diagram below, the green represents the Eheim tubes and the blue are the Fluvals.


----------



## Fleminge (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: filter outlet*

Hey,
Here some information share for all of you If you need any filter Equipment solution so i can suggested
you a very good place they are really good service provider for filter-outlet.
______________________________
Refrigerator Water Filter


----------

